# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  قفل سخت افزاري روي برنامه

## ahonarvar

سلام دوستان
لطفا راهنمايي كنيد چگونه ميتونيم واسه يك برنامه كه توسط ويژوال فاكس پرو 9 نوشته شده قفل ايجاد كنيم. (قفل سخت افزاري) و (قفل نرم افزاري)
اصلا كدومشون توصيه ميشن. ممنون

----------


## gh_khajehzade

> قفل سخت افزاري روي برنامه


http://www.foxite.com/archives/how-t...0000339506.htm

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

بسیار ساده است در ایران از قفل سخت افزاری منشور سیمین که با نام TINY معروف است می توانید استفاده نمائید یک OCX دارد که لیست Function هاش اگر دوست داشتی می تونم در اختیارتون قرار بدهم البته که قفل سخت افزاری امن ترین روش قفل گذاری است در قفلهای جدید TINY امکان S-ID نیز وجود دارد که در این روش یک ID مختص خودتون شرکت بر روی چیپ های قفل Prog می کنه و قفل هاتون از اون به بعد فقط با همون ID می تونید از نرم افزار خودتون PRog کنید البته 100% نیست ولی امکان دستیابی به اطلاعات چیپ بسیار کار مشکلی خواهد شد .
در صورت نیاز توضیحات بیشتر اطلاع دهید.

----------


## ahonarvar

با تشكر از توضيحات شما، اگه ممكنه بيشتر توضيح بدين يعني مثلا قفل از كجا تهيه كنم و فانكشن ها هم چي هستن و كجاي برنامه اونارو بكار ببرم . با تشكر

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

عرض کردم شرکت منشور سیمین سایت داره 
یک OCX دارد که رجیستر می شود بعد توابعی را دراختیارتان می گذارد که می توانید اطلاعات نرم افزار خود مثل نام استفاده کننده ورژن برنامه و یا محدودیت های کاربری را در آن تعریف نمائید یا به اصطلاح قفل سخت افزاری را program کنید و در اختیار کاربران نرم افزارتان قرار دهید .
معمولا در Start Up نرم افزارتان از این توابع می توانید استفاده نمائید .
البته اگر برای V-fox می خواهید بهتر است Loader برنامه تان را با یک زبان دیگر مثل #c یا VB بنویسید تا به راحتی نتوانند برنامه تان را سورس کنند البته منظورم ساختن یک EXE در زبانهای دیگر نیست بهتر است یک OCX باشد که به تمام Parent فرمهایتان متصل باشد تا زمانی هم که رجیستر نشود برنامه کار نکند
حال حتی اگر برنامه تان سورس شود به سختی قادر به استفاده از آن بدون قفل خواهند بود.

----------


## roxan_65

سلام خسته نباشید ما یک برنامه مالی داریم که با فاکس پرو نوشته شده وقتی فایل های داخلی آن رو کپی میکنیم مثل اینکه قفل گذاشته کلا از کار افتاد این کار قبلا هم اتفاق افتاده بود فایل ههش که کپی شد از کار افتاد اساتید راهنمایی کنید چیکار میشه کرد ممنون

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

چگونه می توان به شما کمک کرد وقتی الگوریتم کار برنامه را نمی دانیم اگر ممکنه نام برنامه را بگید شاید بتوان کار کرد یا حداقل یکم توضیح در مورد نحوه اجرای آن بدهید ؟

----------


## abdorreza

سلام
به نظر من قفل نرم افزاری که الگوریتم اختصاصی خود برنامه نویس رو داشته باشه خیلی قابل اعتماد تره. برنامه های خودم همیشه قفل نرم افزاری که خودم نوشته بودم را داشتند و در هر بار نصب هم روی یک سیستم قفل نرم افزاری متفاوتی نصب میشد.

----------


## javad_1349

سلام به نظر من با توجه به تجربه  20ساله از تحت داس تا کنون بهتر راه حل اینست که مشخصات سخت افزار دستگاهی که روی آن نصب می شود را درون برنامه خود ذخیره کنی این حالت دو مزیت دارد 1-  برنامه شما روی سیستم دیگر قابل اجرا نمی باشد  2-  ازکپی مجدد برنامه جلوگیری میکند
موفق باشید

----------


## shahinsoft

> سلام به نظر من با توجه به تجربه  20ساله از تحت داس تا کنون بهتر راه حل اینست که مشخصات سخت افزار دستگاهی که روی آن نصب می شود را درون برنامه خود ذخیره کنی این حالت دو مزیت دارد 1-  برنامه شما روی سیستم دیگر قابل اجرا نمی باشد  2-  ازکپی مجدد برنامه جلوگیری میکند
> موفق باشید


 ]چطور میشه این کار رو انجام داد قفل نرم افزاری 
لطفا کامل توضیج بدین

----------

